# Evaps on clear and simple ?? Seeing things ??



## Tripltemum3

Hi ladies !! Please help ! 
Top test took yesterday eve - completely white - dried completely negative too 

got up this morning at 4 am dying to pee so took another. Nothing showed in the first minute so binned it but notice an hour or so later that there was a slight line there ( past the time window I know .. so took another test .. bottom one sure I can see something very faint . Within around 4 minutes …

mad due Thursday … am I seeing things?


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Oh my friend just experienced this, I wander if they are bad for Evaps?


----------



## Tripltemum3

I think they might be @Mummy23beauts .

Don't think il be using them again - had the same last month with the same brand of strips , had faint barley there (but visible in person ) lines and then had a period.

AF is due today and the cramps are awful so guessing she will be appearing! Would recommend your friend to use a different brand!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Aww thankyou for replying, Iv told her to wait a little and do a digital because Iv found that even first response are giving bad evaps .. 

So sorry that af is on the way but fingers crossed for next cycle xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I’m sorry to say I had awful evaps on clear and simple strips last month. First one was completely negative and the rest gave thick pink (but very faint) lines while frer and clearblue were negative. I wasn’t pregnant. It’s awful isn’t it.


----------



## Tripltemum3

It is @crazylilth1ng :-( The sad thing is that the evaps are showing within the time frame which is even crueller! 

although I bought an asda pack of 2 the other day , used both in one day - one was an obvious line and a few hours later the other was stark white! 

Think in future ill be waiting until ive missed Af entirely before testing!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry about this hon.
That's so disappointing. 
Wish they didn't sell tests that did that.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------

